# Microsoft nmake port



## kpedersen (Jan 20, 2011)

Hello,

I have finished my port of Microsoft's make implementation which can be downloaded here:-
http://devio.us/~kpedersen/ports/nmake.tar.gz

You can also download a 32-bit 8.1-RELEASE package here:-
http://devio.us/~kpedersen/releases/nmake-7.00.9351.tbz

Since the source code to Microsoft's nmake is a little tricky to get (and compile / patch) I have created my own distfile containing it. Are there any problems with doing this?

Do I use http://www.freebsd.org/send-pr.html to submit it?
I also have a port of nimbus gtk theme to submit too so I should probably get it right 

Best Regards,

Karsten


----------

